# Suggestion for Coyotes



## Jarnhamar (1 Dec 2010)

A friend of mine wants to pick up a rifle for Coyotes. I'm not sure what to suggest.  Can someone suggest a good rifle and caliber for hunting Coyotes?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Dec 2010)

Make sure he has the proper licenses, including township ones if needed. Many townships also have limits on the size of caliber that can be used in their area. ie: Many places won't let you use over a .270.

Anything in the .222 to .270 range is sufficient and that gives you lots of options. A .243 Winchester will upset a yote real good.


----------



## wildman0101 (1 Dec 2010)

Copy last pvt pm .  Apology sent and hopefully accepted.
Scoty B


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Dec 2010)

Seconded on .243 win... flies far, fast, and flat.


----------



## dapaterson (1 Dec 2010)

I prefer a 25mm chaingun, in a turret.

 >


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Dec 2010)

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> Copy last pvt pm .  Apology sent and hopefully accepted.
> Scoty B



Tanks! Scotty


----------



## DexOlesa (2 Dec 2010)

Cheapest would be just a plain old .22. A .243 win is also a good option for a little more oomph, and a .22-250 is also a popular varmint choice. A .270 will be more than enough and have the added bonus of being a decent deer round if he ever wants to go for that as well.


----------



## Jarnhamar (2 Dec 2010)

Great thank you.

I think I'll suggest a .270 or .243
Any recommendations on a make and model?   It's been a while since I've been up to date on long rifles.


----------



## Illegio (2 Dec 2010)

Got a budget? Makes it easier to offer a suggestion.

A Weatherby Vanguard is ugly and cheap (~$500), but will certainly do the job w/ an equally cheap and ugly Bushnell 3200 (~$250 - $500) on it. Shoot off a pack and save yourself the cost of a bipod to boot.

Moving upwards, you're getting into Savages and Remingtons and... the sky's the limit. Price is the defining limit.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Dec 2010)

DexOlesa said:
			
		

> Cheapest would be just a plain old .22. A .243 win is also a good option for a little more oomph, and a .22-250 is also a popular varmint choice. A .270 will be more than enough and have the added bonus of being a decent deer round if he ever wants to go for that as well.



.22 rimfire is not suitable for shooting yotes. While they may be a pest, they don't deserve to suffer a lingering death somewhere in the bush where they eventually succumb to internal bleeding.

Go with any of the centrefires in the .200 - .300 range that the township allows. Check out used stuff from Mossberg, Remington or Winchester. You might even be able to find a single shot New England Firearms rifle if you look hard enough. Marstar sells new and used. Gunnutz and CdnGunslingers have E&E forums as well as Gun Addicts.com http://gunaddicts.com/ which is a buy, sell, trade site.


----------



## NavyShooter (2 Dec 2010)

.243 is a good option, but .223 is another popular varminter round.

Down-side to .223 is that some provinces (Nova Scotia among them) don't allow it to be used during deer season.

I suggest perusing the laws of the province that your friend abides in, and review the firearms/calibers that may or may not be restricted for use.

Personally, my new hunting rifle is one of the new build AIA (Aussie designed) #4 Enfields, only mine is in 7.62x39mm, feeds from AK mags, and is based on the #5 Jungle Carbine.  

It won't be here for this season, but next season....look out!







NS


----------



## GAP (2 Dec 2010)

Inside the armory.....


----------



## DexOlesa (2 Dec 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> .22 rimfire is not suitable for shooting yotes. While they may be a pest, they don't deserve to suffer a lingering death somewhere in the bush where they eventually succumb to internal bleeding.
> 
> Go with any of the centrefires in the .200 - .300 range that the township allows. Check out used stuff from Mossberg, Remington or Winchester. You might even be able to find a single shot New England Firearms rifle if you look hard enough. Marstar sells new and used. Gunnutz and CdnGunslingers have E&E forums as well as Gun Addicts.com http://gunaddicts.com/ which is a buy, sell, trade site.



I would have to disagree especially since it's one of the suggested rounds in my province

The holder of a varmint licence shall only hunt with one of the following:
A rim-fire or centre-fire rifle of less than .23 calibre.
A muzzle loader.
A shotgun with lead shot no larger than size BB or steel shot no larger than size F.
A bow.

I second the advice of checking the local regs, as even though a .270 works well in NB its not allowed for Varmint hunting.


----------



## NavyShooter (2 Dec 2010)

Inside the armoury....    ;D  ;D  ;D  ;D


----------



## Illegio (2 Dec 2010)

> .22 rimfire is not suitable for shooting yotes. While they may be a pest, they don't deserve to suffer a lingering death somewhere in the bush where they eventually succumb to internal bleeding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For prairie dogs, sure, but for coyotes, I would have to disagree as per the above post. For sub-.23 calibre, there are cartridges superior to .22 LR for hunting coyotes - .223 or even .22 WMR will do the job more humanely and with less drama.


----------



## muskrat89 (13 Dec 2010)

> .22 rimfire is not suitable for shooting yotes



+1   

Illegio - a .22 rimfire might be legal for coyotes but in this case, I would not recommend it.

Predator hunting is pretty popular here and the most common calibres are .223  .22-250  .243  .204  .220 Swift for coyotes.

Weatherby, Savage, Winchester and Remington all make decent "entry-level" rifles, often paired with a factory scope for a decent price. Howas and Tikkas are popular here as well.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (14 Dec 2010)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Inside the armoury....    ;D  ;D  ;D  ;D



Dude, when the Zombie Apocalypse finally happens, I'm headed to your place...


----------



## NavyShooter (14 Dec 2010)

Strangely, my wife went with the "buy a house on a hill" idea....she liked the view.

I like the "no flood gonna touch me" and the "good fields of fire" options that came free with the view...



NS


----------



## X Royal (21 Feb 2011)

Don't overlook a 25-06.
Flat shooting & more than power enough for deer with heavier bullets.
Excellent round for varmints with the lighter bullets.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (21 Feb 2011)

A friend of mine here in Kingston (On) uses a 22-250 and managed to takeout 11 Willies in one day. Longest shot was 600 + yds.


----------



## X Royal (22 Feb 2011)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> A friend of mine here in Kingston (On) uses a 22-250 and managed to takeout 11 Willies in one day. Longest shot was 600 + yds.


600 + yards?? Not very sporting IMO.
Even with a 10 mph cross wind  the bullet drift would be (depending on actual round used) somewhere from  aprox. 28"-40" @ 500 yards.
Bullet drop when zero'd for 200 yards would be between aprox. 34" - 42" @ 500 yards.
How accurate is his range estimation and/or judgment of hold over and offset?  Even 25 yards off @ 600 yards on range estimation would mean a complete miss or even worse a wounding shot & not a clean kill.
When hunting game anything short of a clean kill is not sporting. At 600 yards with a 22-250 way too many variables come in to play to make this a sporting venture.


----------



## ConstantiaPS (26 Mar 2011)

A lot of folks like the .204, but I like carrying the .223 or 5.56 with hollowpoint ammunition, due to the mountain lions.   Rattlers are also a problem, so I carry two rounds of snakeload in my .357, then 4 rounds of JHP.


----------



## dinicthus (7 May 2011)

0tto Destruct said:
			
		

> Dude, when the Zombie Apocalypse finally happens, I'm headed to your place...



Just make sure not to walk slowly, with arms extended, groaning and saying "braiiiinnss". Even as a practical joke.


----------



## Argus562 (9 Aug 2011)

My :2c: .222 Rem and .223 work well out west here, both fairly flat shooting. With .243 and .270, gotta look at price sometimes, ammo has gone up over the past while, so unless you're loading your own it can get a little ickey at the cash register. I've just bought a .204 Ruger on a savage stock. Nice heavy barrel. 4x12x40 Leopold. At 4200 fps mv it's fairly flat shooting out to 500 m and stops 'yotes cold. Shooting prone off a rest using the rangefinder has worked pretty well. At 200 m and in I've got a .17HMR that is really impressive. Runs out at 2550 fps, what a hard hitter. Front end and base of the neck hits drop 'em right now. ;D. Calving and lambing time out on the ranches and farms are good times to see lots of coyotes.


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny (10 Sep 2011)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Inside the armoury....    ;D  ;D  ;D  ;D



    

Pure awesomeness.


----------

